# Selenium: BoSe vs. MuSe



## Secondairy

I wanted to know some information in regards to BoSe 1mg per ml, and MuSe 5mg per ml. It (MuSe) appears only to be a higher dose of Selenium per ml. I hears that the latter is used for certain STD prevention, and the BoSe also prevents white muscle disease. I have access to both. They are about $4 different in price, and I would think in the long run, the MuSe would be more cost effective, even if I had to recalculate the dosage to compensate for the higher Se rate. I don't have many goats (8 right now) so the price difference is not all that bad, and I would hate to overdose.

Taken right form the bottles below:

_Selenium & Vitamin E Injectable 1 mg/mL, 100 mL (Bo-Se®)

Selenium & Vitamin E Injectable 5 mg/mL, 100 mL (Mu-Se®)_

Any words form the all wise? If nothing else, I thought this may be a good topic for discussion, as if "I" can get both, others may as well, and the pro's and con's of the MuSe product would be good to have in print.

Kelly


----------



## Sondra

Kelly don't mean to sound rude but this is all in Goat 101 and also Vicki has commented on this subject. So rather than me doing the searching to find the articles please go to the search option on the top left of this board put in MuSe and search. 
Thanks
Sondra


----------



## Secondairy

Sondra,

I did do a search on this matter, but I didn't see anything about why one is preferred over the other. It appeared that they both were sources of Selenium, and both had the Vit. E in them needed to process the Se., but that was about it. The only reference that I could find on it was in Sue's article at http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,14.0.html . It predominantly listed the different levels available, but didn't mention why BoSe was the more used source.

I usually prefer to use the smallest amount of drug needed to get the correct effect, and wanted to know if this was a viable option. For a 125 lb. goat, you would need an injection of 3.5 cc subQ. MuSe you could roughly give .5 cc , and have less product to inject under the skin, plus the drug would last longer, as you are using considerably less for each head. I would assume that the BoSe (RE: lower dose) would be ideal for kids and small breeds since the draw would need to be carefully monitored using the more potent drug. However, adult does and bucks could get a smaller amount injected, and if there was a site reaction, could end up with a potentially smaller scar (if that ever even happens with Selenium).

Just curious, as I have little experience with the alternate preparations, and thought it may be a decent topic for discussion. I don't mean to bring up redundant subjects, just further my education 

Kelly


----------



## Feral Nature

Kelly, IMO, a bottle of BoSe is so expensive that i would just get that and not want to have a bottle of each. Like you said, BoSe needs to be given to kids because of the tiny doses. The last bottle of BoSe I bought was $28. and to us, that is EXPENSIVE! In fact, we are saving up now for some and may have to charge on credit card. I don't have any for prebreeding and will hopefully have some for my kids in the spring. Actually, on my farm, I see most of the results from BoSe in my kids, not does.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I rarely get full bottles of anything for my herd but do buy a full bottle of Mu-se, I just prefer using it for all my large stock. I share bo-se with others so I really am only purchasing 1/4th the bottle of bo-se which at 1cc per 40 pounds is much easier to dose down for kids.

Mu-se in the end is much less expensive obviously, and it's why I prefer to use it. You can also dose down Mu-se for kids by diluting it.

Dosages are in goatkeeping 101 under the saanendoah drug pages...make sure you understand the dosages.


----------



## Sondra

Sorry Kelly I can't find it either now. Vicki said I think that she uses MuSe on some of the older big gals and BoSe on the youngins.
I have only ever used BoSe tho I can see how it would be nice to have both handy


----------



## Sondra

WELL there ya go


----------



## Secondairy

Thanks for the info! The BoSe I can get for $22.00, and the MuSe for $26.00 . Since I would be getting a 100ml bottle either way, I just thought the MuSe would be more bang for my buck (no pun intended lol), since it is 5 times as strong, and would last 5 times as long. Since I do have friends with goats, many of them novices, and others who cant get what they need, because of the lack of goat vets around here, I tend to share my pharmacy too. Although, the only time I charge for my stuff is when they need like half of my supply.

Kelly


----------

